
Nasa clears SpaceX test flight to space station - sidcool
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-spacex-boeing/nasa-clears-spacex-test-flight-to-space-station-idUSKCN1QB2OT
======
rory096
OP is from a few days ago. SpaceX passed the Flight Readiness Review (FRR) in
advance of launch NET Saturday 3/2 at 07:48 UTC.

A better article: [https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/02/spacex-gains-frr-
gre...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/02/spacex-gains-frr-green-light-
dm-1-iss/)

~~~
nicktelford
Kinda weird mixing a European timezone with an American date format. Parent
means 2019-03-02T07:48Z

~~~
anarcticpuffin
This is why it's good practice to just never use MM/DD or DD/MM dates
anywhere. 2-Mar or 2-MAR is nearly as terse but much less ambiguous. The only
other date format I default to is YYYY-MM-DD (i.e. 2019-03-02). It sorts well
and, by putting the year first, doesn't pick a side in the MM/DD or DD/MM
battle. It just lists the terms in descending significance.

~~~
weavie
So much of my life has been wasted because people want their dates formatted
dd/mm/yyyy in their browser..

~~~
cmroanirgo
So much of my life has been wasted because people want their dates formatted
mm/dd/yyyy in their browser..

;-)

------
DerekRobot
They're also launching a suit in the capsule. I can't wait to see another
Starman, especially one that flies a real spaceship.

------
uvesten
Wow! This is great news for the space program. Feels like it’s gathering alot
of momentum now.

------
bradknowles
With respect, in the title it should be “NASA”, not “Nasa“.

The former is a US government agency, the latter is a mis-spelling of the
capital city of the Bahamas.

------
Gravityloss
They've been supplying the station with unmanned dragon craft for years
already...

~~~
danielvf
This is a completely different Dragon - Dragon 2.0 if you will.

~~~
Gravityloss
What is different?

~~~
stetrain
\- Designed to carry crew

\- Launch abort system (superdraco engines on the side of the capsule)

\- Automated docking port, Dragon 1 has a berthing port that requires the ISS
to use the CanadaArm to maneuver it in for berthing and astronauts in the ISS
to make/release the connection.

From what I understand it's basically a ground up new design with a new
pressure vessel. Eventually they will start using a version of Dragon 2 for
cargo missions as well although supposeldy it won't have launch abort
capability.

